
Encrypted WhatsApp Message Recovered from Westminster Terrorist's Phone-Slashdot - calin2k
https://it.slashdot.org/story/17/04/29/1617257/encrypted-whatsapp-message-recovered-from-westminster-terrorists-phone
======
slitaz
Source: [http://m.economictimes.com/news/international/world-
news/uk-...](http://m.economictimes.com/news/international/world-news/uk-
parliament-attacker-was-waging-jihad-report/articleshow/58418168.cms)

